# couple recent builds



## 63impala (Apr 13, 2008)

slowly getting back into model building. built the 48 woody that i posted here awhile ago and have since bilt these two. the camaro is box stock with some help and color choices from my daughter. the elky is also mostly stock with red interior and wide whites from the parts box. if anybody has a set of taillights for the el camino please let me know as mine have come up missing.


----------



## 63impala (Apr 13, 2008)

wow after posting i did not realize how dusty they had gotten on my workbench.


----------



## Vegar (Nov 25, 2011)

Great looking builds


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

They look great!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

They look great

I don't have an extra set of taillights, but you could just get some clear styrene and cut out the pieces in the shape you need for the taillights.


----------



## 63impala (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks for the comments. i never even thought of using clear styrene for the tails.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

*nice build's, Mike. glad to see your still building.*


----------

